# How much space behind table saw?



## Fiddy (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys, finally getting new shop at my house going. Running my dust collection and everything is based around the idea of being somewhat mobile/flexible from the blast gate on. Router, planer, jointer, etc. all will be stored against south wall. Table saw a will be positioned central to everything paired with 6'X4' outfeed (to be built) directly ahead of that on east wall will be mobile miter station with storage. Rest to be decided - that's a good enough understanding of the space I believe. What I'm trying to decide is how much space to leave behind the tablesaw? I don't believe I mentioned but this is roughly a two'ish car garage, technically a single door dimensions are roughly 18×22. Fortunately I have very high ceilings which makes the space feel more open and allows three position long lumber etc.

Again, sorry for the rambling, but what I'm looking for is any feedback on what amount of space others have left in either been happy or dissatisfied with. Keeping in mind during the summer and warmer months I can simply open the garage door.

Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The space behind the saw should be a bit more than the longest board you plan to rip. ;-)


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi fiddy, what I have Is a space that lets me have 10 ft on both front and back of the saw. If I need more I just turn the saw at an angle and open the shop door. I dont have to move the saw much. Depends on my project. I have a 24×20 shop. My saw sets center of the shop and my workbench is also my outfeed table. I wish I had high overhead, mine is only 8ft 2 in.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

This is another case of more is better.
I work out of a 1 car garage. The saw is usually in the middle when in use.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 2 table saws, and a 4'x 8' out feed table between the two, and out feed tables on both sides , so I can handle a 4'x 8 ft. sheet of ply or long boards with no problem….So basically I have no space behind the saw (s)..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 10ft in front(more if the front door is open and 10ft behind to the next bench but if that bench is clear i can 16ft.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I have mine placed in front of a window and behind a window so I can build a ship keel if I wanted to.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

Since you're space limited - don't do what I did. While I've got about 12' infront and about 10' behind the blade, I don't have mobile bases. I'd put mobile bases on both the TS and the outfeed/workbench since it's a garage, if you need the extra space for whatever (doesn't have to be related to the TS) you'll be happy they are a 30 second re-position away from the space you need. I don't have a desire to move my saw (or a need so far) but I also don't have the flexibility of a garage door attached to a driveway in my basement shop.

Congrats on the new shop, I've already spent 40 min in mine this morning, don't think my wife wanted to get up that early…. but ehhh she's got a busy day planned for me, so I wanted to get my play time in. DC and TS noise might have disturbed her.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a 30×40' shop and still sometimes need to open a door to handle long boards safely. A mobile base is the only answer.


----------



## Fiddy (Oct 24, 2014)

To all: thank you for all the input and feedback. Looks like it will land right around 9-10ft to give myself enough room ahead of the saw. End of the day, I always have the garage door I can open!

Thanks again, I'll get some shop photos up soon…

Anthony


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

With an 3' out-feed table, my saw is right up against a sliding shop door. If I have to rip anything long, I open the door. The line of the saw blade is 24" away from the door frame, so I can rip to the center of a 4×8 sheet of plywood.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Generally, at least 8 feet but give it all you can stand.


----------

